# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Σχετικα με τους κινητηρες

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπερα στο μυαλο μου εχω πολυ συγκεχυμενες εικονες σχετικα με τους κινητηρες, π.χ σε μια πινακιδα ενος 3φ μοτερ εχει 6 ακροδεκτες w u y u  κτλ , αυτα εναι τα ακρα των τυλιγματων ; πως πανε τα ζευγη για να μετρησω αντισταση και (συνεχεια)τυλιγματος; και αν ειναι αυτα τα τυλιγματα τοτε ποιοι ειναι πολοι; το βοηθητικο κυκλωμα που ειναι ακροδεκτες; σε συνδεσεις αστερα ή τριγώνου βραχυκλωνω καθετα ή οριζόντια τους παραπανω ακροδεκτες;
   μπορει να με βοηθησει καπιοιος να ξεδιαλύνω αυτες τις εννοιες με απλά λογια ;

  ευχαριστω.

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν δεν μπορεί να έχει δύο U ο κινητήρας. Πάντως τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά. Ας μιλήσουμε για ασύγχρονους 3Φ κινητήρες που λες κι εσύ.

Ο κινητήρας αυτός έχει 3 *ίδια* πηνία τα άκρα των οποίων βγαίνουν έξω ανεξάρτητα οπότε έχει 6 άκρα (καλώδια). Αυτά πηγαίνουν στους ακροδέκτες ενός μονωτικού πλακιδίου που έχει 2 σειρές των 3 ακροδεκτών. Οι ακροδέκτες έχουν ονομασίες U - V - W - X - Y - Z (κυρίως στους παλαιότερους κινητήρες) ή U1 - U2 - V1 - V2 - W1 - W2 (κυρίως στους νεότερους). Άσχετα από την ονομασία που υπάρχει, αν οι ακροδέκτες είναι σε διάταξη όπως παρακάτω:

Α Β Γ
Δ Ε Ζ

τότε τα άκρα του ενός πηνίου είναι τα Α - Ε, τα άκρα του δεύτερου είναι τα Β - Ζ και τα άκρα του τρίτου είναι τα Γ - Δ. Πρόσεξε ότι δεν έχει σημασία από ποια μεριά κοιτάς τις τριάδες ακροδεκτών, δηλαδή αν τα κοιτάς ανάποδα ώστε να έχεις

Ζ Ε Δ
Γ Β Α

οπότε τα άκρα των 3 πηνίων θα είναι Ζ - Β, Ε - Α και Δ - Γ, δηλαδή τα ίδια με πριν.

Η "μπερδεμένη" αυτή διάταξη διευκολύνει την καλωδίωση του κινητήρα σε τρίγωνο (Δ).

Άρα λοιπόν κατά τις ωμομετρήσεις, το Α θα πρέπει να σου δίνει ένδειξη μόνο με το Ε, το Β μόνο με το Ζ και το Γ μόνο με το Δ. Αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό, ο κινητήρας έχει πρόβλημα στην περιέλιξη. Επίσης μια και τα 3 πηνία είναι όμοια, οι τρεις ωμικές τιμές που θα διαβάσεις σε έναν καλό κινητήρα πρέπει να είναι ίδιες.

*Προσοχή! Δεν επιτρέπεται να αντιστρέψεις τα άκρα μόνο ενός ή μόνο δύο πηνίων κατά τις συνδέσεις! Δηλαδή έχει σημασία τα άκρα π.χ. του πρώτου πηνίου που είναι τα Α - Ε να μπουν στις σωστές θέσεις! Αν εσύ βγάλεις το καλώδιο που πήγαινε στο Α και το βάλεις στο Ε και αντίστροφα, θα υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα στη λειτουργία του κινητήρα!* Αν κάνεις τέτοια αντιστροφή θα πρέπει να την κάνεις στα άκρα *όλων* των πηνίων, και όχι μόνο σε ένα ή δύο πηνία!* Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν λύσεις τον κινητήρα, πρέπει να σημαδέψεις τα καλώδια για να ξέρεις πού ήταν το καθένα και να μην σκεφτείς ότι μπορείς να τα βρεις αργότερα με το ωμόμετρο, διότι με το ωμόμετρο μπορείς να βρεις τα άκρα κάθε πηνίου αλλά όχι τη φορά του σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα πηνία!*

Όταν μιλάμε για πόλους σε κινητήρες εννοούμε συνήθως *μαγνητικούς* πόλους και όχι ηλεκτρικούς (= άκρα ηλεκτρικών συνδέσεων). Οι μαγνητικοί πόλοι εμφανίζονται κατά ζεύγη και έχουν σχέση με το πόσο πυκνά έχουν τυλιχτεί τα πηνία της περιέλιξης στο σώμα του στάτορα του κινητήρα (αν είναι τυλιγμένα αραιά τότε ένα πηνίο αγκαλιάζει περισσότερα "μαξιλάρια" του στάτορα και αντίστροφα). Εφόσον οι πόλοι είναι κατά ζεύγη και τα πηνία είναι πάντα τρία, ένας 3Φ κινητήρας θα έχει τουλάχιστον 6 πόλους (3 ζεύγη). Συνήθως θα συναντήσεις κινητήρες με 3, 6 ή 9 ζεύγη πόλων, με περισσότερα, δύσκολα. *Ο αριθμός των μαγνητικών πόλων έχει άμεση σχέση με την ταχύτητα περιστροφής του κινητήρα.* *Όσο λιγότερα είναι τα ζεύγη των πόλων τόσο πιο γρήγορα περιστρέφεται ο κινητήρας (για την ίδια συχνότητα τάσης τροφοδοσίας).* Για συχνότητα 50Hz (όπως αυτή του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ) και για 3 ζεύγη πόλων ο κινητήρας περιστρέφεται με 3000 RPM, για 6 ζεύγη πόλων θα περιστρέφεται με 1500 RPM ενώ για 9 ζεύγη θα περιστρέφεται με 1000 RPM. *Αυτές είναι οι σύγχρονες ταχύτητες. Στην πραγματικότητα η ταχύτητα περιστροφής θα είναι λίγο μικρότερη από τα παραπάνω νούμερα, διότι στις σύγχρονες ταχύτητες οι ασύγχρονοι κινητήρες αποδίδουν μηδενική ροπή.* Άρα ανάλογα με τον τρόπο που έχουν τυλιχτεί τα πηνία στον κινητήρα μπορείς να έχεις *συγκεκριμένες* ταχύτητες περιστροφής (για την ίδια συχνότητα τροφοδοσίας πάντα). Δεν μπορείς π.χ. να κατασκευάσεις 3Φ κινητήρα που να περιστρέφεται με 1200 ή με 2200 RPM στα 50Hz.

Το βοηθητικό κύκλωμα δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με τον κινητήρα. Είναι όλο εκείνο το κύκλωμα που οδηγεί το ή τα ρελέ ισχύος που τροφοδοτούν τον κινητήρα με τάση.

Σε σύνδεση αστέρα (Υ) το κάθε πηνίο του κινητήρα τροφοδοτείται με τάση *ίση με την πολική τάση του δικτύου* (400V για το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ) *διά ρίζα 3* (δηλαδή 230V για το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ). Για να το κάνεις αυτό, γεφυρώνεις με δυο λαμάκια τα άκρα Α - Β - Γ του κινητήρα (αυτός είναι ο ουδέτερος κόμβος, και μπορεί είτε να συνδεθεί με τον ουδέτερο της τριφασικής παροχής είτε όχι. Συνήθως δεν συνδέεται απλά επειδή δεν είναι απαραίτητο), και τροφοδοτείς με τις 3 φάσεις τα άκρα Δ - Ε - Ζ. Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο να γεφυρώσεις τα Δ - Ε - Ζ μεταξύ τους και να τροφοδοτήσεις τα Α - Β - Γ.

Σε σύνδεση τριγώνου (Δ) το κάθε πηνίο του κινητήρα τροφοδοτείται με τάση *ίση με την πολική τάση του δικτύου* (400V για το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ). Συνεπώς στη σύνδεση αυτή ο κινητήρας *τροφοδοτείται με μεγαλύτερη τάση* *αποδίδοντας μεγαλύτερη ισχύ σε Δ παρά σε Υ μολονότι η τάση τροφοδοσίας που παίρνει κανείς από το δίκτυο δεν αλλάζει.* Για να κάνεις σύνδεση τριγώνου, γεφυρώνεις χρησιμοποιώντας τρία λαμάκια τα άκρα Α - Δ μεταξύ τους, τα άκρα Β - Ε μεταξύ τους και τα άκρα Γ - Ζ μεταξύ τους. Έτσι τώρα ο κινητήρας έχει 3 άκρα - εκεί δίνεις τις 3 φάσεις της παροχής.

*Σε οποιαδήποτε σύνδεση, αντιστρέφοντας μεταξύ τους δύο οποιεσδήποτε φάσεις (από τις τρεις που έχει η 3Φ παροχή), ο κινητήρας αλλάζει κατεύθυνση περιστροφής.*

*Προσοχή! Δεν είναι όλοι οι κινητήρες κατάλληλοι για σύνδεση τριγώνου στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ!* *Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να έχουν πηνία 400V και όχι 230V!* Αν έχουν πηνία για 230V (ή 220V οι παλαιότεροι) θα γράφουν πάνω τους τάσεις 400V για σύνδεση Υ και 230V για σύνδεση Δ (380V και 220V αντίστοιχα οι παλαιότεροι). Αντίστοιχα αυτοί που μπορούν να συνδεθούν και σε τρίγωνο στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ θα έχουν πηνία για 400V (ή 380V οι παλαιότεροι) και θα γράφουν πάνω τους τάσεις 690V για σύνδεση Υ και 400V για σύνδεση Δ (660V και 380V αντίστοιχα οι παλαιότεροι).

*Αυτό είναι ένα σημείο που μπερδεύει πολλούς.* *Όλες αυτές οι τάσεις είναι οι τάσεις στις οποίες ο κινητήρας λειτουργεί κανονικά.* Έχοντας λοιπόν ένα κινητήρα 400V Υ / 230V Δ, μπορούμε να τον συνδέσουμε σε τριφασική παροχή 3 Χ 400V (όπως αυτή της ΔΕΗ) *μόνο κατά Υ* διότι *αν τον συνδέσουμε κατά Δ θα καεί (αφού αντί για τα κανονικά 230V εμείς θα του δώσουμε 400V).* Όμως έχοντας ένα κινητήρα 690V Υ / 400V Δ, μπορούμε να τον συνδέσουμε σε τριφασική παροχή 3 Χ 400V (όπως αυτή της ΔΕΗ) κατά Δ ώστε να πάρουμε την πλήρη ισχύ. Αν τον συνδέσουμε κατά Υ *θα υποτροφοδοτείται (αφού αντί για τα κανονικά 690V εμείς θα του δώσουμε 400V),* με αποτέλεσμα να συμπεριφέρεται σαν κινητήρας *μικρότερης ισχύος* οπότε και θα τραβάει μικρότερο ρεύμα από το κανονικό, *και αυτό ακριβώς εκμεταλλευόμαστε στις εκκινήσεις αστέρος / τριγώνου.

*Ελπίζω με όλα αυτά που έγραψα να σε βοήθησα και όχι να σε μπέρδεψα περισσότερο.  :Smile:

----------

ezizu (26-01-16), kostas_dh (27-01-16), ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (05-01-17)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Όταν μιλάμε για πόλους σε κινητήρες εννοούμε συνήθως *μαγνητικούς* πόλους και όχι ηλεκτρικούς (= άκρα ηλεκτρικών συνδέσεων). Οι μαγνητικοί πόλοι εμφανίζονται κατά ζεύγη και έχουν σχέση με το πόσο πυκνά έχουν τυλιχτεί τα πηνία της περιέλιξης στο σώμα του στάτορα του κινητήρα (αν είναι τυλιγμένα αραιά τότε ένα πηνίο αγκαλιάζει περισσότερα "μαξιλάρια" του στάτορα και αντίστροφα). Εφόσον οι πόλοι είναι κατά ζεύγη και τα πηνία είναι πάντα τρία, ένας 3Φ κινητήρας θα έχει τουλάχιστον 6 πόλους (3 ζεύγη). Συνήθως θα συναντήσεις κινητήρες με 3, 6 ή 9 ζεύγη πόλων, με περισσότερα, δύσκολα.


   Καταρχην ευχαριστω για την διαθεση του χρονου σου.δηλαδη οι αντιδιαμετρικες περιελιξεις του καθε πηνιου στο σωμα του στατορα κ με την διευλεση του ηλεκτρικου ρευματος δημιουργειται μαγνητισμος (βορειος-νοτιος πόλος);Ο οποιος μαγνητισμος αλλαζει πόλωση με την συχνοτητα του ρεύματος πχ 50hz,και για καθε πηνιο με διαφορα φασης 120ο;Ωραια και ο ροτορας πως κινειται;εχει μονιμους μαγνητες;ξενη διεργερση , συνθετη ,παραλληλη κτλ ;κ που είναι οι ακροδεκτες της διεργερσης του ροτορα για να δημιουργησει ομωνυμους πόλους για να προκαλεστει ροπη ο αξονας του μοτερ;

----------


## FILMAN

Στα γρήγορα επειδή φεύγω: Στον ρότορα δημιουργούνται ρεύματα εξ επαγωγής όπως στο δευτερεύον ενός μετασχηματιστή, τα οποία κυκλοφορούν μέσα στο αλουμίνιο του ρότορα

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες από Δευτέρα

----------


## FILMAN

> Καταρχην ευχαριστω για την διαθεση του χρονου σου.δηλαδη οι αντιδιαμετρικες περιελιξεις του καθε πηνιου στο σωμα του στατορα κ με την διευλεση του ηλεκτρικου ρευματος δημιουργειται μαγνητισμος (βορειος-νοτιος πόλος);Ο οποιος μαγνητισμος αλλαζει πόλωση με την συχνοτητα του ρεύματος πχ 50hz,και για καθε πηνιο με διαφορα φασης 120ο;


ΕΤΣΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ



> Ωραια και ο ροτορας πως κινειται;εχει μονιμους μαγνητες;ξενη διεργερση , συνθετη ,παραλληλη κτλ ;κ που είναι οι ακροδεκτες της διεργερσης του ροτορα για να δημιουργησει ομωνυμους πόλους για να προκαλεστει ροπη ο αξονας του μοτερ;


Ο ρότορας δεν έχει μόνιμους μαγνήτες ούτε έχει εξωτερικά τροφοδοτούμενο πηνίο με σύστημα συλλέκτη - ψηκτρών (καρβουνάκια) όπως στους κινητήρες ξένης κ.λ.π. διέγερσης. Αντίθετα έχει "τύλιγμα" κλωβού. Το βάζω σε εισαγωγικά γιατί δεν είναι ένα τυλιγμένο σύρμα εμαγιέ όπως στις περιελίξεις του στάτορα, αλλά χυτό αλουμίνιο στα αυλάκια του σιδερένιου ρότορα. Αυτό αποτελείται από δυο αλουμινένια δαχτυλίδια στα άκρα του κυλίνδρου του ρότορα που ενώνονται με επιμήκη αλουμινένια κομμάτια μοιρασμένα γύρω γύρω. Όταν τροφοδοτηθεί ο στάτορας αναπτύσσεται ισχυρό ρεύμα (μερικές δεκάδες ή εκατοντάδες Α ακόμα και σε μικρούς κινητήρες) εξ επαγωγής στα αλουμίνια αυτά με αποτέλεσμα τη δημιουργία ροπής που τείνει να στρέψει το ρότορα σε θέση που το επαγόμενο στα αλουμίνια ρεύμα να είναι το ελάχιστο. Όμως η θέση αυτή δεν είναι σταθερή διότι το πεδίο που δημιουργεί ο στάτορας είναι στρεφόμενο. Έτσι ο ρότορας στην προσπάθειά του αυτή περιστρέφεται συνεχώς. Δεν μπορεί να πάει όμως σε θέση που το ρεύμα αυτό να είναι 0 διότι τότε δεν ασκείται ροπή πάνω του με αποτέλεσμα λόγω τριβών να επιβραδύνει καταλήγοντας σε μια ταχύτητα περιστροφής που ίσα καλύπτει τις τριβές. Κινώντας ένα κάποιο μηχανικό φορτίο οι στροφές δεν αλλάζουν όμως αλλάζει η γωνία του ρότορα σε σχέση με πριν ώστε τώρα κυκλοφορεί ένα αυξημένο ρεύμα στο τύλιγμα κλωβού με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνει και το ρεύμα που τραβάει ο κινητήρας από την πηγή ενώ ταυτόχρονα αυξάνεται και ο συντελεστής ισχύος, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει και σε έναν μετασχηματιστή ο οποίος τροφοδοτεί ένα φορτίο. Δηλαδή καθώς μεταβάλλεται το μηχανικό φορτίο του κινητήρα είναι σαν να έχουμε ένα μετασχηματιστή με βραχυκυκλωμένο δευτερεύον η θέση (γωνία) όμως του οποίου να μπορεί να μεταβάλλεται σε σχέση με τη μαγνητική ροή που περνάει από μέσα του. Έτσι όταν είναι κάθετο στη μαγνητική ροή δεν αναπτύσσεται ρεύμα στο δευτερεύον και ο μετασχηματιστής λειτουργεί εν κενώ ενώ αν έρθει παράλληλα στη μαγνητική ροή ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοτεί ένα βραχυκύκλωμα τραβώντας υπερβολικό ρεύμα από την πηγή, όπως συμβαίνει με έναν κινητήρα που τροφοδοτείται ενώ ο άξονάς του είναι μπλοκαρισμένος.

----------

ezizu (26-01-16), klik (01-02-16), kostas_dh (27-01-16), ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (28-01-16), xsterg (23-09-16), Δημήτρης104 (26-01-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στρεφόμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8J81Efg2bU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVONqMogO7A
πάμε παρακάτω... :Biggrin:

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (28-01-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Δηλαδη το μεταβαλλόμενο μαγνητικό πεδιο του στάτορα δημιουργεί ρευμα εξ επαγωγης στον ροτορα όπου με την σειρα του δημιουργεί μαγνητικό πεδίο που αντιτίθεται στον στάτορα με  αποτελεσμα να γυριζει και να τραβαει μεγάλο ρεύμα μέχρι να πιάσει τις ονομαστικες στροφές του κινητηρα ;Οταν θελουμε να ξεκινησουμε το μοτέρ με πλήρη φορτίο ;όταν θέλουμε περισσοτερες στροφές απο 3000 χωρις πολλαπλασιαστή στροφων με γρανάζια στον αξονα κτλ ;όταν θέλουμε αυξομείωση στροφών κ αυξομείωση φορτίου;

----------


## FILMAN

> Δηλαδη το μεταβαλλόμενο μαγνητικό πεδιο του στάτορα δημιουργεί ρευμα εξ επαγωγης στον ροτορα όπου με την σειρα του δημιουργεί μαγνητικό πεδίο που αντιτίθεται στον στάτορα με  αποτελεσμα να γυριζει και να τραβαει μεγάλο ρεύμα μέχρι να πιάσει τις ονομαστικες στροφές του κινητηρα ;


Ακριβώς!



> Οταν θελουμε να ξεκινησουμε το μοτέρ με πλήρη φορτίο ;


Απλά το τροφοδοτείς και περιμένεις να φτάσει στις ονομαστικές στροφές. Σε μεγάλους κινητήρες μπορεί να υπάρχει και διάταξη περιορισμού του ρεύματος εκκινήσεως με εκκίνηση σε Υ και λειτουργία σε Δ, ή με τροφοδότηση μέσω αυτομετασχηματιστών, ή με inverter.



> όταν θέλουμε περισσοτερες στροφές απο 3000 χωρις πολλαπλασιαστή στροφων με γρανάζια στον αξονα κτλ ;


Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να τροφοδοτήσεις τον κινητήρα με συχνότητα πάνω από 50Hz.



> όταν θέλουμε αυξομείωση στροφών;


Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να διατηρήσεις τη ροπή πρέπει αναγκαστικά να μεταβάλλεις τη συχνότητα τροφοδοσίας (με χρήση inverter). Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αν μαζί με την ταχύτητα πέφτει και η ροπή (π.χ. σε εφαρμογές εξαερισμού) μπορείς απλά να διατηρήσεις σταθερή τη συχνότητα και να ρίξεις την τάση (π.χ. με χρήση variac).

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (26-01-16), xsterg (23-09-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Πχ Οι κυλιομενες σκαλες πως μπορουν κ διατηρουν σταθερη ταχυτητα ενω αλλαζει συνεχως το φορτιο τους;

----------


## nyannaco

Ενα πολύ χρήσιμο χαρακτηριστικό των ασύγχρονων κινητήρων εναλλασσομένου είναι ότι η ταχύτητα περιστροφής καθορίζεται από τη συχνότητα του ρεύματος, η δε ολίσθηση της ταχύτητας με την αύξηση του φορτίου είναι πολύ μικρή, από μηδενικό μέχρι σχεδόν το ονομαστικό φορτίο. Τώρα, αν έχει και μία μεταβολή λιγότερο από 5% (και πολύ λέω) η ταχύτητα στις κυλιόμενες σκάλες με πλήρες φορτίο, προφανώς δεν γίνεται αντιληπτό.

----------

FILMAN (27-01-16), ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (26-01-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πχ Οι κυλιομενες σκαλες πως μπορουν κ διατηρουν σταθερη ταχυτητα ενω αλλαζει συνεχως το φορτιο τους;


Στα είπε στο #5




> Κινώντας ένα κάποιο μηχανικό φορτίο οι στροφές δεν αλλάζουν όμως αλλάζει η γωνία του ρότορα σε σχέση με πριν ώστε τώρα κυκλοφορεί ένα αυξημένο ρεύμα στο τύλιγμα κλωβού με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνει και το ρεύμα που τραβάει ο κινητήρας από την πηγή ενώ ταυτόχρονα αυξάνεται και ο συντελεστής ισχύος, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει και σε έναν μετασχηματιστή ο οποίος τροφοδοτεί ένα φορτίο.


Αν μετρήσεις ένα μοτέρ σε λειτουργία χωρίς φορτίο θα μετράς "τάδε αμπέρ "  . Όταν θα το φορτώσεις και ξαναμετρήσεις τα αμπέρ θα δεις ότι αυτά είναι ανεβασμένα .
Εννοείται τα αμπέρ μέχρι ενός ανεκτού ορίου ασφαλείας . από υπερθέρμανση . Γιαυτό και βάζουν σε κάποια θερμικά προστασίας που κόβουν το τύλιγμα και στα δε μεγαλύτερα (πως τα λένε δεν θυμάμαι Θερμικά έντασης ...? εκείνα με τα ρελέ ?)

----------

FILMAN (27-01-16), ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (26-01-16), xsterg (23-09-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Σας κουραζω αλλα βλεπω ότι είστε όλοι πολυ καταρτισμενοι κ με λίγα λογια μου φωτίζετε το (μυαλό) . Ερώτηση :Τι παιζει με τους κινητηρες συνεχούς ρεύματος ;κ τους λεγόμενους κινητήρες universal;

----------


## FILMAN

Τί θες να μάθεις συγκεκριμένα;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Συνεχες ρευμα :δεν υπαρχει αντιστροφη πολων , δεν υπαρχει στρεφομενο μαγνητικο πεδιο οπότε πως γυριζει ο αξονας ;

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν υπάρχει στρεφόμενο πεδίο αλλά υπάρχει ο συλλέκτης με τα καρβουνάκια που τροφοδοτούν κάθε φορά και άλλο πηνίο του ρότορα. Έτσι, όσο και να γυρνάει ο ρότορας, όλο στην ίδια θέση δημιουργείται μαγνητικό πεδίο, και επειδή ο στάτορας είναι σταθερός τα δυο πεδία αλληλεπιδρούν συνεχώς δημιουργώντας ροπή στο ρότορα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Συνεχες ρευμα :δεν υπαρχει αντιστροφη πολων ,


 
Έχεις πιάσει απλό μοτεράκι DC (π.χ. του μίκτη φραπέ ) . ? Δοκίμασες να αλλάξεις την πολικότητα της μπαταρίας όταν προηγουμένος γύριζε π.χ. αριστερά , με την αλλαγή της πολικότητας της μπαταρίας πλέον γυρίζει προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση . Και αυτόν τον "αυτοματισμό" τον κάνουν τα Καρβουνάκια / ψύκτρες / συλλέκτης .
Αυτά τα μοτέρ λέγονται σύγχρονα ενώ τα πιο πάνω ασύγχρονα .

----------


## FILMAN

Πέτρο το μοτέρ αυτό που λες δεν είναι σύγχρονο. Το σύγχρονο έχει μόνιμο μαγνήτη (ή ηλεκτρομαγνήτη) στο ρότορα, και στάτορα που τροφοδοτείται με *εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα.*

Όταν ο Παναγιώτης είπε πως δεν υπάρχει αντιστροφή πόλων μάλλον εννοούσε πως, τροφοδοτώντας με συνεχές ρεύμα ένα πηνίο, η *φορά* του μαγνητικού πεδίου που αυτό δημιουργεί δεν αλλάζει, και έτσι είναι. Απλώς στους κινητήρες με συλλέκτη και καρβουνάκια το κλειδί είναι ότι μέσω του συστήματος αυτού τροφοδοτείται πάντα εκείνο το πηνίο του ρότορα που είναι κάθε φορά στη σωστή θέση σε σχέση με το στάτορα ώστε να αναπτύσσεται πάντα η μέγιστη ροπή.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πέτρο το μοτέρ αυτό που λες δεν είναι σύγχρονο. Το σύγχρονο έχει μόνιμο μαγνήτη (ή ηλεκτρομαγνήτη) στο ρότορα, και στάτορα που τροφοδοτείται με*εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα.*


Όταν το συνεχές ρεύμα εναλλάσσεται εξαιτίας του συλλέκτη / ψύκτρες , τότε αυτό πως μπορείς να το πεις? Τέλος πάντων με αυτήν την έννοια το σκεπτόμουν. Μάλλον είναι αυτά που λες στην συνέχεια του #17 . οπότε έχεις δίκιο

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν λέω εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα εννοώ ημιτονοειδές όπως του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όταν λέω εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα εννοώ ημιτονοειδές όπως του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ.


Σαφώς και εννοείται το έχω δεδομένο από πλευράς σου. 
Αλλά .... γιατί απορρίπτεις το ότι το DC μοτεράκι που αναφέρω παραπάνω δεν θεωρείται σύγχρονο μοτέρ ? (έστω και αν αυτό λειτουργεί με συνεχές ) αναφέρομαι ως προς την ονομασία και μόνο .




> Είναι γνωστό ότι η λειτουργία ενός εναλλακτήρα μπορεί να αντιστραφεί καιο εναλλακτήρας να λειτουργήσει ως κινητήρας. Ένας τέτοιος κινητήρας ονομάζεται *σύγχρονος,*


από την παρακάτω παραπομπή στην 1η σελίδα .
http://digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr/m...87/3182,12850/

Edit Εννοείται διαφορετικά το μοτεράκι του "φραπέ " θα έπρεπε να το λένε "σύγχρονο + συνεχούς ρεύματος ". Που μπερδεύομαι τώρα δεν ξέρω.

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν λέμε "σύγχρονος κινητήρας" δεν εννοούμε μοντέρνος! Εννοούμε ότι ο ρότοράς του κινείται σε συγχρονισμό με ένα στρεφόμενο πεδίο!

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Συνοψίζοντας τροφοδοτηση με συνεχες ρευμα αυτην την φορα τον ρότορα μεσω των ψυκτρών που καθε φορά είναι σε επαφη με διαφορετικο πλακιδιο του συλλεκτη τουτεστην διαφορετικο πηνίο του ροτορα , δημιουργοντας  μαγνητικο πεδιο ,ρευμα εξ επαγωγης στον στάτη , με αποτελεσμα ροπη του αξονα κτλ. Τώρα εχω μπερδευτει , μάλλον  ανακατευω όλα τα είδη κινητηρων , ας παρουμε πχ ενα ηλεκτρικό δραπανο έχει ψύκτρες κ συλλέκτη τροφοδοτειται όμως  με ac ρεύμα έχει αυξομείωση στροφων κ αλλαγή περιστροφης . Δραπανο μπαταρίας ψύκτρες συλλεκτη DC ρεύμα αυξομειωση κ αλλαγή περιστροφής. Άλλο πχ μοτερ πλυντηριου που είδα προσφατα ψυκτρες συλλεκτης AC 230v μονοφασικό κ σε αλλο πλυντήριο μοτερ με πυκνωτη ( εκκίνησης ή λειτουργιας , για την ομαλη λειτουργια του μοτερ) .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όταν λέμε "σύγχρονος κινητήρας" δεν εννοούμε μοντέρνος! Εννοούμε ότι ο ρότοράς του κινείται σε συγχρονισμό με ένα στρεφόμενο πεδίο!


Το ξέρω . 
Όμως στην παραπομπή που σου έδωσα να διαβάσεις , πες μου αν κατά γράμμα και το DC μοτεράκι του φραπέ δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί "εναλλάκτης" . Τα μοτεράκια αυτά δεν λειτουργούν ως γεννήτριες και αντίστροφα ως κινητήρες κατόπιν τροφοδοσίας ? (έχει να γίνει μπάχαλο εδώ!)

----------


## FILMAN

> Συνοψίζοντας τροφοδοτηση με συνεχες ρευμα αυτην την φορα τον ρότορα μεσω των ψυκτρών που καθε φορά είναι σε επαφη με διαφορετικο πλακιδιο του συλλεκτη τουτεστην διαφορετικο πηνίο του ροτορα , δημιουργοντας  μαγνητικο πεδιο ,*ρευμα εξ επαγωγης στον στάτη* , με αποτελεσμα ροπη του αξονα κτλ.


Ποιος το είπε αυτό; Ο στάτης έχει μόνιμους μαγνήτες ή ηλεκτρομαγνήτες που τροφοδοτούνται μέσω καλωδίων!



> ας παρουμε πχ ενα ηλεκτρικό δραπανο έχει ψύκτρες κ συλλέκτη τροφοδοτειται όμως με ac ρεύμα έχει αυξομείωση στροφων κ αλλαγή περιστροφης . Δραπανο μπαταρίας ψύκτρες συλλεκτη DC ρεύμα αυξομειωση κ αλλαγή περιστροφής.


Πού είναι το παράξενο; Αν το πεδίο του στάτη δεν δημιουργείται από μόνιμους μαγνήτες τότε η αλλαγή της φοράς του ρεύματος τροφοδοσίας δεν έχει επίδραση στην κατεύθυνση περιστροφής του κινητήρα αφού αλλάζει πολικότητα και το πεδίο που δημιουργεί ο στάτης αλλά και αυτό που δημιουργεί ο ρότορας! Συνεπώς οι ελκτικές δυνάμεις όπου υπήρχαν πριν την αλλαγή πολικότητας είναι πάλι ελκτικές μετά την αλλαγή πολικότητας. Ομοίως και οι απωστικές. Για να αλλάξει η κατεύθυνση περιστροφής πρέπει να αλλάξει η πολικότητα ενός από τα δυο πεδία μόνο, πράγμα που στην πράξη σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αντιστραφούν μεταξύ τους είτε τα δυο καλώδια που πάνε στα καρβουνάκια είτε τα δυο καλώδια που πάνε στα μαξιλάρια του στάτη.

Η ρύθμιση στροφών γίνεται με μεταβολή της τάσης ή του ρεύματος τροφοδοσίας.



> Άλλο πχ μοτερ πλυντηριου που είδα προσφατα ψυκτρες συλλεκτης AC 230v μονοφασικό κ σε αλλο πλυντήριο μοτερ με πυκνωτη ( εκκίνησης ή λειτουργιας , για την ομαλη λειτουργια του μοτερ) .


Το μοτέρ που είδες με τις ψήκτρες και τον συλλέκτη είναι ακριβώς όπως αυτό του δράπανου που ανέφερες και σου εξήγησα παραπάνω, το άλλο με τον πυκνωτή έχει παρόμοια κατασκευή με τα 3Φ που λέγαμε στην αρχή μόνο που αντί για 3 πηνία σε γωνία 120ο έχει δυο πηνία σε γωνία 90ο και απαιτεί δύο φάσεις αντί για τρεις για να δουλέψει. Ο πυκνωτής μπαίνει σε σειρά με το ένα πηνίο για να δημιουργήσει τη δεύτερη φάση (η πρώτη είναι η τάση τροφοδοσίας αυτούσια).

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (27-01-16), Papas00zas (22-09-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> πες μου αν κατά γράμμα και το DC μοτεράκι του φραπέ δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί "εναλλάκτης" . Τα μοτεράκια αυτά δεν λειτουργούν ως γεννήτριες και αντίστροφα ως κινητήρες κατόπιν τροφοδοσίας ?


Ναι, μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και ως γεννήτρια, γιατί ρωτάς;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ναι, μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και ως γεννήτρια, γιατί ρωτάς;


Άρα θα συμφωνήσουμε ότι και το μοτερ του φραπέ ως προς την ονομασία θεωρείται  σύγχρονο. (και όχι ακαδημαικά "μοντέρνο"). Απλά εδώ έχουμε σταθερής διέγερσης κινητήρες συνεχούς ρεύματος . Όμως δεν παύει να λέγεται και αυτό σύγχρονο. (ή αλλιώς δώστε του μια ονομασία π.χ. "μοντέρνο" για να ξέρουμε και εμείς τι γίνεται).

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Στην περπτωση των δραπάνων το ηλεκτρικο το  τροφοδοτουμε ΑC στις ψυκτρες και ισως στα τυλιγματα του στατη κ αυτο με την μπαταρια με DC, είναι το ιδιο;

----------


## FILMAN

> Άρα θα συμφωνήσουμε ότι και το μοτερ του φραπέ ως προς την ονομασία θεωρείται  σύγχρονο. Απλά εδώ έχουμε σταθερής διέγερσης κινητήρες συνεχούς ρεύματος . Όμως δεν παύει να λέγεται και αυτό σύγχρονο.


Ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως γεννήτρια είπα, όχι ότι είναι σύγχρονο! Δεν είναι σύγχρονο!

----------


## FILMAN

> Στην περπτωση των δραπάνων το ηλεκτρικο το  τροφοδοτουμε ΑC στις ψυκτρες και ισως στα τυλιγματα του στατη κ αυτο με την μπαταρια με DC, είναι το ιδιο;


Όχι "ίσως"! Αν δώσεις AC στις ψήκτρες θα δώσεις αναγκαστικά το ίδιο AC και στο στάτη διαφορετικά αν δώσεις DC στο στάτη (ή έχει μόνιμους μαγνήτες) ο άξονας θα τρέμει δεξιά αριστερά στη συχνότητα του AC ρεύματος!

Κατά τα άλλα είτε δουλεύουν με DC είτε με AC οι κινητήρες αυτοί κατασκευαστικά είναι ίδιοι (φυσικά όμως αν έχουν μόνιμους μαγνήτες δεν γίνεται να δουλέψουν με AC παρά μόνο με DC)

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (28-01-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κατά τα άλλα είτε δουλεύουν με DC είτε με AC οι κινητήρες αυτοί κατασκευαστικά είναι ίδιοι (φυσικά όμως αν έχουν μόνιμους μαγνήτες δεν γίνεται να δουλέψουν με AC παρά μόνο με DC)


Σε περίπτωση του στάτη με περιέλιξη κανονική όπως και του ρότορα, και στο φονοφασικό , πάλι έχουμε την φιλοσοφία του στρεφόμενου μαγνητικού πεδίου που το ένα τύλιγμα προσπαθεί να "ακολουθήσει" το άλλο (με συγχρονισμό) τύλιγμα παρομοίως όπως στα τριφασικά?
( δεν το διατύπωσα καλά . στο τριφασικό στον στάτη που παράγεται το περιστρεφόμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο και που στην συνέχεια με το ρεύμα που παράγεται στον δρομέα του ρότορα , ο δρομέας προσπαθεί να ακολουθήσει την φορά και την συχνότητα του περιστρεφόμενου μαγνητικού πεδίου του στάτη . Έτσι δεν είναι?)

Τώρα στο τρυπάνι έχουμε και τύλιγμα στον στάτη και τύλιγμα στον ρότορα . Τι αλλάζει εδώ πέρα?

----------


## FILMAN

> Σε περίπτωση του στάτη με περιέλιξη κανονική όπως και του ρότορα, και στο φονοφασικό , πάλι έχουμε την φιλοσοφία του στρεφόμενου μαγνητικού πεδίου που το ένα τύλιγμα προσπαθεί να "ακολουθήσει" το άλλο (με συγχρονισμό) τύλιγμα παρομοίως όπως στα τριφασικά?


Μιλάς για κινητήρες με καρβουνάκια. Η απάντηση είναι *όχι.* Με μια φάση μόνο δεν γίνεται έτσι κι αλλιώς να φτιάξεις στρεφόμενο πεδίο.



> ( δεν το διατύπωσα καλά . στο τριφασικό στον στάτη που παράγεται το περιστρεφόμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο και που στην συνέχεια με το ρεύμα που παράγεται στον δρομέα του ρότορα , ο δρομέας προσπαθεί να ακολουθήσει την φορά και την συχνότητα του περιστρεφόμενου μαγνητικού πεδίου του στάτη . Έτσι δεν είναι?)


Ναι, κάπως έτσι.



> Τώρα στο τρυπάνι έχουμε και τύλιγμα στον στάτη και τύλιγμα στον ρότορα . Τι αλλάζει εδώ πέρα?


Ισχύει ό,τι έχουμε πει για τον τύπο αυτό μοτέρ. Φαντάσου να έχεις ένα μαγνήτη στο χέρι σου και να τον πλησιάζεις σε έναν άλλο έτσι ώστε να τον απωθήσει. Αν φέρνεις συνέχεια νέους μαγνήτες στη θέση αυτών που απωθούνται θα έχεις μια συνεχή ροή μαγνητών που "φεύγουν". Αυτό γίνεται και στους κινητήρες αυτούς. Μόλις στρίψει και φύγει το τροφοδοτούμενο πηνίο του ρότορα, ο συλλέκτης τροφοδοτεί το επόμενο πηνίο που έχει έρθει στη θέση αυτού που έφυγε και αυτό γίνεται συνέχεια.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (28-01-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τα κατάλαβα κ σας  ευχαριστώ. Αλλά ας αλλάξουμε το έργο κ ας σας 《εκμεταλευτώ 》 λιγο ακομη . Περιπτωση, μονοφασικό μοτερ πλυντηριου με πυκνωτη  , εχω φάση ουδέτερο , συνδέουμε την φαση στο ενα ακρο του πηνίου , από την  αλλη ακρη συνδεουμε πυκνωτή (σε σειρα )κ απο το άλλο ακρο του πυκνωτή τον ουδέτερο; Η ρυθμιση στροφών γίνεται με ινβερτερ μεσω πλακέτας;Καθως επίσης αλλαγη περιστροφης πάλι μεσω πλακετας με σκατσαρισμα ουδετέρου με φάση; ο πυκνωτης μπορει να λειτουργησει αμφιδρομα;δηλαδη έχει σημασία η φάση να μπει σε συγκεκριμένο ακροδέκτή του;

----------


## FILMAN

> μονοφασικό μοτερ πλυντηριου με πυκνωτη  , εχω φάση ουδέτερο , συνδέουμε την φαση στο ενα ακρο του πηνίου , από την  αλλη ακρη συνδεουμε πυκνωτή (σε σειρα )κ απο το άλλο ακρο του πυκνωτή τον ουδέτερο;


Για να το απλουστεύσουμε λίγο, το μοτέρ αυτό θα έχει *δύο* πηνία (στην πράξη έχει περισσότερα λόγω του ότι έχει περισσότερες από μια ταχύτητες) εκ των οποίων *το ένα πηνίο συνδέεται κατευθείαν με την παροχή των 230V* ενώ *το άλλο συνδέεται κι αυτό στην παροχή των 230V έχοντας όμως σε σειρά τον πυκνωτή.
*


> Η ρυθμιση στροφών γίνεται με ινβερτερ μεσω πλακέτας;


Όχι. Τα πλυντήρια με ρύθμιση στροφών (συνήθως μόνο για το στύψιμο) είναι εφοδιασμένα είτε με τριφασικό ασύγχρονο κινητήρα και inverter που είπες, είτε με DC brushless κινητήρα ο οποίος δεν δουλεύει έτσι κι αλλιώς χωρίς ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα οδήγησης, είτε τα πιο απλά, με κινητήρα universal (σαν αυτούς που λέγαμε πριν με καρβουνάκια) και κύκλωμα phase control (κοινώς dimmer). Κανένα πλυντήριο με ρύθμιση στροφών δεν έχει ασύγχρονο κινητήρα με πυκνωτή.



> Καθως επίσης αλλαγη περιστροφης πάλι μεσω πλακετας με σκατσαρισμα ουδετέρου με φάση;


Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν; Όπως και να βάλεις τον ουδέτερο και τη φάση, πάντα έχεις τροφοδοσία 230V*AC*! Η φάση και ο ουδέτερος *δεν είναι πολικότητα* όπως το + / - στις μπαταρίες! Η διαφορά της φάσης και του ουδετέρου είναι ότι η πρώτη έχει δυναμικό 230VAC ως προς γη, ενώ ο ουδέτερος έχει δυναμικό 0V (περίπου...) ως προς γη.



> ο πυκνωτης μπορει να λειτουργησει αμφιδρομα;δηλαδη έχει σημασία η φάση να μπει σε συγκεκριμένο ακροδέκτή του;


Όχι. Οι πυκνωτές των κινητήρων λειτουργούν στο εναλλασσόμενο και συνεπώς δεν έχουν πολικότητα ούτε κάποιο άλλο είδος σωστής φοράς τοποθέτησης ή σύνδεσης.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για το #32 αναφέρεσαι στο μοτέρ που δεν έχει καρβουνάκια / ψύκτρες ? (ρωτάω γιατί έτσι μπέρδεψες και την απάντηση στο #33 από Filman)
κανονικά την ίδια ερώτηση πρέπει να την κάνεις με επιλογές 
1) Απλό επαγωγικό μοτέρ με χρήση μηχανικού εγκεφάλου 
2) Μοτέρ σύγχρονο με καρβουνάκια με χρήση μηχανικού εγκεφάλου + πλακέτα οδήγησης του μοτέρ 
3) Μοτέρ σύγχρονο με καρβουνάκια χωρίς καθόλου χρήση μηχανικού εγκεφάλου.

Από Παναγιώτη



> _ο πυκνωτης μπορει να λειτουργησει αμφιδρομα;δηλαδη έχει σημασία η φάση να μπει σε συγκεκριμένο ακροδέκτή του;_


Απάντηση από Filman 



> Όχι. Οι πυκνωτές των κινητήρων λειτουργούν στο εναλλασσόμενο και συνεπώς δεν έχουν πολικότητα ούτε κάποιο άλλο είδος σωστής φοράς τοποθέτησης ή σύνδεσης.


Αλλάζει η φορά των καλωδιώσεων (εξήγησε του με τον τρόπο σου . αναφέρομαι στα απλά επαγωγικά)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τώρα με χατζημπερδεψατε , ας μείνουμε στα μοτερ πλυντηριων , .Αυτό ειναι μοτερ απο σιεμενς WM14S7F3 έχει ψύκτρες δεν εχει πυκνωτη , τι εννοείτε επαγωγικό μοτερ;διαφορετικο πηνιο για κάθε ταχυτητα;ηλεκτρονική οδηγηση;Μηχανικος εγκεφαλος ειναι αυτο το εξάρτημα που αλλαζε θέση (γυρνούσε )χρονικα κ εδινε εντολες για στυψιμο αντληση κτλ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παναγιώτη περίμενε , προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι όπως κατανόησες τις εξηγήσεις του Filman στους τριφασικούς κινητήρες .(που εκείνα είχαν την δυνατότητα στρεφόμενου μαγνητικού πεδίου)
Τώρα θέλω να τα πάρουμε με μια σειρά γιαυτό διάβασε το παρακάτω Link (πάμε σε άλλη κατηγορία σε μονοφασικούς κινητήρες όπου εκεί δηλώνεται ότι με το μονοφασικό δεν μπορούμε παρομοίως να έχουμε σε ίδιου τύπου κινητήρες , στρεφόμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο ) αλλά Η ιστορία και συμπτωματικά έχει δείξει ότι αυτό επιτυγχάνεται και στο μονοφασικό με άλλους τρόπους όπως εξηγεί το Link) . 


http://eclass.sch.gr/modules/documen...%20285-320.pdf

Αφού κατανοήσεις και το παραπάνω , πλέον είμαστε έτοιμοι να περάσουμε και στην κατηγορία "σύγχρονοι κινητήρες " 
Όταν πλέον θα τα έχεις τυπώσει όλα τα παραπάνω σωστά , δεν θα υπάρχει περίπτωση στην συνέχεια να μπερδεύεις το ένα με το άλλο. (θα απαντηθεί φυσικά το #35 αλλά αργότερα )

Πέρα από όσα λέει το Link .
Αυτό αναφέρεται και στα μοτέρ πλυντηρίου (και σε αυτό αναφερόμουν "επαγωγικά" ) και είναι ασύγχρονα .
Τα δε ασύγχρονα (του μοτέρ πλυντηρίου ) από όσο έχω καταλάβει έχουν τύλιγμα για αργές στροφές και τύλιγμα για τις γρήγορες στροφές .
Με την παρουσία βοηθητικού τυλίγματος (είτε στις αργές είτε στις γρήγορες στροφές ) 
Ο δε ρότορας / δρομέας ? επίσης με δυναμοελάσματα δεν έχει τυλίγματα και στον ρότορα , μόνο στον στάτη (όπως περίπου και του τριφασικού κινητήρα).

Σε αυτά τα μοτέρ ειδικά στο στύψιμο για ένα πλυντήριο ρούχων π.χ. δεν μπορούσες να έχεις ελεγχόμενες στροφές . Του έδινες ρεύμα στις αργές στροφές και γυρνούσε σταθερά στις αργές στροφές 
Του έδινες ρεύμα στο τύλιγμα για τις γρήγορες στροφές και "όποιον πάρει ο χάρος" δεν ελέγχονταν περιστροφικά.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (29-01-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Για το #32 αναφέρεσαι στο μοτέρ που δεν έχει καρβουνάκια / ψύκτρες ?


Μάλλον ναι, αφού μίλησε για πυκνωτή.



> 2) Μοτέρ σύγχρονο με καρβουνάκια με χρήση μηχανικού εγκεφάλου + πλακέτα οδήγησης του μοτέρ 
> 3) Μοτέρ σύγχρονο με καρβουνάκια χωρίς καθόλου χρήση μηχανικού εγκεφάλου.


Πέτρο, τα μοτέρ πλυντηρίων με καρβουνάκια *δεν* είναι σύγχρονα.



> Τώρα με χατζημπερδεψατε , ας μείνουμε στα μοτερ πλυντηριων , .Αυτό ειναι μοτερ απο σιεμενς WM14S7F3 έχει ψύκτρες δεν εχει πυκνωτη ,


Ναι. Είναι universal.



> τι εννοείτε επαγωγικό μοτερ;διαφορετικο πηνιο για κάθε ταχυτητα;


Όχι, ο όρος επαγωγικό αναφέρεται στον τύπο του μοτέρ. Ένα μοτέρ μπορεί να έχει πολλαπλά πηνία για διαφορετικές ταχύτητες και να είναι επαγωγικό, ή να μην είναι.



> ηλεκτρονική οδηγηση;


Αυτή μπορεί να υπάρχει σε οποιονδήποτε τύπο μοτέρ.



> Μηχανικος εγκεφαλος ειναι αυτο το εξάρτημα που αλλαζε θέση (γυρνούσε )χρονικα κ εδινε εντολες για στυψιμο αντληση κτλ;


Αυτό έχει να κάνει με το *πότε* θα δουλέψει το μοτέρ και δεν είναι απαραίτητο για τη λειτουργία του.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (29-01-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ωραία τα καταλαβα , θα μελετησω κ το λίνκ του πετρου στο #35  . Σε πλυντηρια της lg ή samsung νομιζω έχουν ένα καρο περιελιξεις πηνία στην θεση της μεγαλης τροχαλίας του καδου κ ρότορα τον αξονα του τυμπανου ; καλύτερο δεν ειναι;

----------


## andyferraristi

> http://eclass.sch.gr/modules/documen...%20285-320.pdf


Καλημέρα. Μήπως γνωρίζετε που μπορώ να βρω - κατεβάσω τα υπόλοιπα κεφάλαια αυτού του βιβλίου ???
Ευχαριστώ ...

----------


## nyannaco

http://eclass.sch.gr/modules/documen...=/521e20dekjy9

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ωραία τα καταλαβα , θα μελετησω κ το λίνκ του πετρου στο #35  . Σε πλυντηρια της lg ή samsung νομιζω έχουν ένα καρο περιελιξεις πηνία στην θεση της μεγαλης τροχαλίας του καδου κ ρότορα τον αξονα του τυμπανου ; καλύτερο δεν ειναι;


Καλό είναι εκεί που ταιριάζει , δεν είναι για όλες τις εφαρμογές . Είναι το ίδιο παράδειγμα που έδωσε ο Filman με το "παιχνίδι¨" με τους μαγνήτες με την διαφορά ότι εδώ χρησιμοποιούνται αισθητήρες Hall για τον υπολογισμό της θέσης πηνίου μαγνήτη . (και μπόλικες ηλεκτρονικές γνώσεις οδήγησης του)
http://www.ukwhitegoods.co.uk/help/b...shing-machines
Αυτά αναζήτα τα σε Direct drive motor

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (30-01-16)

----------


## andyferraristi

> http://eclass.sch.gr/modules/documen...=/521e20dekjy9


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο ...

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτά τα direct drive δεν είναι DC brushless Πέτρο;

----------


## NEOMELOS

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα και μια και το πρόβλημά μου έχει σχέσει με τα όσα συζητούσατε παραπάνω να συνεχίσω με την περίπτωσή μου.
Ένα αρχαίο δράπανο B&D έκανε "παφ" και έκτοτε μου ρίχνει την ασφάλεια καθε φορά που προσπαθώ να το λειτουργήσω.
Το άνοιξα και βρήκα σκασμένο τον πυκνωτή του τον οποίο άλλαξα με έναν που μου είπαν ότι είναι ίδιος. Βαρελάκι ο παλιός τουβλάκι ο νέος. (φωτο)P1050173.jpg
Στη μπρίζα, λειτουργία, "παφ" η ασφάλεια.
Νυστέρι, άνοιγμα βαθύτερο, βγάλσιμο του δρομέα και έλεγχο στον μάστορα, "το πρόβλημα δεν είναι εδώ", η απάντηση. 
"Φέρτο όλο το δράπανο, 20 με το καλημέρα και ότι βγει η επισκευή". Δίπλα στο εργαστήριο, σε άλλο  μαγαζί, πουλούσαν τους Κινέζους (και όχι μόνο) με 30 και έχουν και βαλιτσάκι.
Και πάμε τώρα στη χειροτεχνία γιατί πριν πάει στην ανακύκλωση, άμα πάει, να μάθουμε και ένα-δυο πράγματα.
Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω πόστ βρήκα τον στάτη που έχει 2 τυλίγματα ανεξάρτητα, τα οποία οπτικά δεν έχουν αλλοιώσεις και μαυρίσματα και μετρώντας έχουν την ίδια αντίσταση 6,2Ω. Ο δρομέας επίσης χωρίς αλλοιώσεις και ελεγμένος υποτίθεται από τον μάστορα, αλλά και εγώ τον έτρεξα με 2 μόνιμους μαγνήτες και συνεχές ρεύμα όπως στη διάταξη μετά το 3,15 στο βίντεο. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qS85aIvleQ
Και τέλος τροφοδοσία με 12V χωρίς πυκνωτές και διακόπτες, λειτουργεία του μοτέρ αλλά χωρίς απόδοση.
Καλώδια, διακόπτες, καρβουνάκια, λίπανση, όλα σωστά.
Υπάρχει καμιά ιδέα για να παραμείνει ο παππούς (B&D) στο σπίτι ή να καλωσορίσουμε τον Κινέζο;

----------


## Papas00zas

Για βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξυ στάτη-περιβλήματος έλεγξες;
η και τιποτα στο δρομεα; γιατι ετσι πως τα λες αν κατάλαβα καλα δεν ειναι εκει το πρόβλημα εφόσον ελέγχθηκε αλλα κανονικα θελει φωτογραφίες να δούμε και τι ελέγθηκε.Υποψήφια βέβαια ειναι και τα καλωδια.....για δράπανο 35 ετων ολα παιζουν....αν και δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα αυτά.... Όσο για τον πυκνωτή βρες απο κανενα τροφοδοτικο Η/Υ και άλλαξε τον....κατηγορία Χ2 πρέπει να ειναι....

----------

klik (22-09-16)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν το έλεγξα αυτό, ούτε στον στάτη ούτε στον δρομέα.
Θα ξανανοιχτεί θα μετρηθεί και θα φωτογραφηθεί. Το καλώδιο είναι εντάξει.
35 χρόνια ε; Είχε ρεύμα τότε;

----------


## Papas00zas

Αν ειναι το πορτοκαλι των 375 βατ το ξερω γιατι το εχω....και γραφει χρονολογία 1980.... Ναι ειχε.... Κατα τη γνώμη μου παντως αξιζει να το δεις γιατι αυτά τα εργαλεια δύσκολα χαλανε και νομιζω ότι παλιότερα ήταν με καλυτερα εξαρτήματα απότι σημερα....

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν έχει κουμπί ρύθμισης ταχύτητας στο πάνω μέρος με πλακέτα από κάτω;
Ο καινούριος πυκνωτής αν είναι 100nF Χ2 κάνει. Φυσικά έπρεπε να δουλεύει και χωρίς αυτόν. Μήπως έχεις κάνει λάθος συνδεσμολογία στον διακόπτη όταν άλλαξες τον πυκνωτή;

----------


## NEOMELOS

Δημήτρη πράγματι, πορτοκαλί 340w, μεταλικό σασμάν και γρανάζια με μηχανικό επιλογέα 2 ταχυτήτων 900-2400. Κάποτε υπήρχαν και τα προσαρτήματά του, σέγα, δισκοπρίονο, παλμικό κλπ. Όλα σε ένα, ιδανικό για ερασιτέχνη.P1050174.jpg
Επίσης έγινε και έλεγχος για βραχυκύκλωμα στάτη-δρομέα -άξονα- περιβλήματος, χωρίς σφάλματα.
Φίλιππε ούτε λόγος τότε για πλακέτα στην κατηγορία του. Ένας απλός διακόπτης 2 επαφών (φάση και ουδέτερο) που καθαρίστηκε και ελέγχθηκε. Και ο πυκνωτής έχει τα στοιχεία 100nK275V~X2.P1050175.jpg
 Να σημειώσω ότι ο προηγούμενος πυκνωτής έσκασε θεαματικά.

----------


## nyannaco

Ποιό κουμπί ρύθμισης, ούτε αντιστροφή φοράς δεν έχει! Το είχε πάρει ο πατέρας μου όταν ήμουνα πιτσιρίκος, έπρεπε να περιμένω να περάσουν μερικά χρόνια για να μου επιτραπεί να το πιάσω. Ο πατέρας μου πέθανε κι εγώ έχω περάσει τα πενήντα, και το τρυπάνι ζει ακόμη, έστω κι αν έχει μόνο συναισθηματική αξία πια.
Πάντως ακόμη και τώρα η διαφορά στην ποιότητα κατασκευής σε σχέση με τα κινέζικα του κιλού είναι εμφανής.

----------


## FILMAN

Ο καινούριος πυκνωτής κάνει.

Και όμως υπήρχε μοντέλο πάλι μισό μεταλλικό και μισό πλαστικό πορτοκαλί, που είχε ρύθμιση ταχύτητας στο επάνω μέρος (όχι στη σκανδάλη)! Ίσως να ήταν λίγο μεταγενέστερο χρονολογικά, δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## nyannaco

Μιλάς για αβαθμίδωτη ρύθμιση; Γιατί το αρχαίο που κληρονόμησα έχει απλά δύο ταχύτητες με εναλλαγή γραναζιού με ένα λεβιεδάκι.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, στο πάνω μέρος είχε ένα ορθογώνιο πλαστικό μαύρο εξάρτημα σαν καπάκι στη μια άκρη του οποίου είχε ένα περιστρεφόμενο δίσκο με κλίμακα από 1 ως 7 αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## NEOMELOS

Τελικά το δράπανο επανήλθε. Το πρόβλημα ΜΑΛΛΟΝ πρέπει να ήταν στον διακόπτη που είχε "μπόσικα" και κάποιο από τα λαμάκια του δεν ακολουθούσε πάντα. Κάνει ένα σφυριγματάκι αλλά πρέπει να είναι από τα καρβουνάκια που παίρνουν νέα θέση πάνω στον συλλέκτη. Τέλος καλό όλα καλά, μπορεί να πάει ξανά στο ράφι στο χωριό μέχρι  την επόμενη φορά που θα χρειαστεί να αντικαταστήσει το ξεχασμένο στο σπίτι κανονικό.

Και για να ξανακινήσουμε το θέμα των κινητήρων.
Ψάχνοντας στο ebay συνάντησα τους παρακάτω κινητήρες.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-220V-Rect...3D152045075052
Πόσο συνηθισμένοι είναι, πόσο εύκολα ρυθμίζουν στροφές, βγάζουν τόσο εύκολα τα 500w (άντε 400-300), τροφοδοτούνται χωρίς τη γέφυρα και με 220AC κλπ κλπ

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένοι ειδικά σε χαμηλές τάσεις. Χωρίς τη γέφυρα ΔΕΝ μπορείς να τους τροφοδοτήσεις με AC διότι θα τραβάνε υπερβολικό ρεύμα και ο άξονας θα κινείται δεξιά - αριστερά αλλάζοντας κατεύθυνση 50 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο. Είναι από τους πιο εύκολους κινητήρες στη ρύθμιση των στροφών.

----------

